# Tricycle Wagon



## morton (Dec 1, 2011)

Was told this is a tricycle wagon from the 1970's. Anybody know for sure? Tried to contact Radio Flyer but no appropriate email address listed.   Tub is about 22" x 12" with number 414 on the side.  Thanks for any info.  john


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 2, 2011)

Looks like it could be dated about right. I also tried to find some information on it without success.

Dave


----------



## morton (Dec 2, 2011)

*thanks...*

for trying.  I've had it for about 10-15years.  Purchased at a yard sale.


----------

